# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello All

## 20Anthony11

Hi, thanks for having me.

I have just started playing around with excel so im hoping to learn as i go.

Regards
Anthony

----------


## arlu1201

Hello 20Anthony11, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

